# Good Pipe Shop in Tampa/Brandon, FL area?



## Thisisme (Jan 13, 2009)

If need be, I'll just go to all the smoke shops. There's a lot of them though! And they don;t all have pipe stuff. Cigars and Cigs yes, Pipes not so much. So, I am hoping a local can steer me towards some good ones to check out first.

Thanks!


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

Edwards on Kennedy is cool ... :tu If you want to meet there sometime i live in valrico and go there once or twice a week ...


----------



## Thisisme (Jan 13, 2009)

bpcr said:


> Edwards on Kennedy is cool ... :tu


These guys?

http://www.edwardstampa.com/



> If you want to meet there sometime i live in valrico and go there once or twice a week ...


Sure! I actually live in Brandon, pretty close to ya. Was thinking of checking some places out this Saturday morning, or Sunday evening.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Thisisme (Jan 13, 2009)

I was going to check out the Seminole Smoke Shop since my work happened to have me nearby. However, when I got there, it looked like it was a drive-thru business only? Had a line of cars longer than McDonald's at lunchtime.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

You need to visit MJM Fine Cigars and Tobacco in Palm Harbor. Mike, a pipe smoker himself, has a great selection of commercial tobacco and pipes, as well as his own blends. (Extraordinary cigar selection also.) He also hosts the monthly meetings of the area pipe club. Check it out here: MJM Fine Cigars and Tobacco


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

ghe said:


> You need to visit MJM Fine Cigars and Tobacco in Palm Harbor. Mike, a pipe smoker himself, has a great selection of commercial tobacco and pipes, as well as his own blends. (Extraordinary cigar selection also.) He also hosts the monthly meetings of the area pipe club. Check it out here: MJM Fine Cigars and Tobacco


mike knows his shit and is a really good guy. he will take good care of whatever need you have.


----------



## Thisisme (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool. Palm Harbor is about 45 minutes from me. I'll have to ride out there and check'em out.


----------

